# any word?



## rap

anyone hearing anything from here?????? or hobart????


----------



## Scott Schuchard

from what i heard brewer is DEAD!


----------



## rap

yeah, that's the way it sounds, hopefully they keep an eye out for the cormorants this spring.


----------



## AdamFisk

Has anyone fished Brewer in Feb. yet? If so, what depth or side of the lake? Just wondering if it is still dead. I am looking for a good lake near Fargo, on the ND side, to fish at. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pluckem

Fished it on the 5th. Anywhere from 12-30 feet. not a bite. Only graphed a few. Fished all over. Only one other guy out and it was his first time out there too, no action.


----------



## rudabaux

Fished Brewer this evening. Gorgeous night to be out. Caught about 20 gills and kept 9. They were real agressive right at sundown and then slowed down. I was still marking fish when I left about 730, but getting them to bite was a challenge. I was in about 25 feet. Ice still great. I would say 20-24". Lake not sloppy at all.


----------



## rudabaux

Anyone been out to Brewer this week? Ice still good enough to drive on? I am going to give it a try either tomorrow or Saturday. Ice conditions were great when I was there 2 weeks ago and that was right at the time of the 40 degree weather we had.


----------



## rudabaux

Fished Brewer Friday 530 to about 800. Zero fish. Marked lots from 630 to 8, but no biters.


----------



## rudabaux

Fished the Brew again Saturday evening. 1-2" of water on the ice. 2 small trucks out, but we decided to walk out. Set up in 13'. Caught 7-8 small bass, largemouth and smallmouth both, and 3 small gills.


----------

